# Warehouse Lighting



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

What is better for a warehouse? Metal Halide or Fluorescent High bays or 8' strips. they currently have single lamp 8' strips, they want to move some and add more lighting. ceiling is about 30' and the lights would have to be basically at the top, the racks are floor to ceiling.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd say at that height you'll need a multi lamp T5-HO high bay. That would be my choice over an HID.

http://www.holophane.com/products/F...oductType=Indoor&Category=Fluorescent&SubCate


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

In an aisle which is ~10' wide X 140' long are those more efficient then a continuous strip?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is what I have found so far.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/bobs-stores-21789/


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been doing many T5 retro's over the 400 mh low bays, I have a garage full of recent fixtures for sale cheap, $65 per unit, cord included.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

There is no existing HID lighting in this warehouse just 8' T12 single lamp strips. The question is Highbays or continue with the strips?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Wireless said:


> There is no existing HID lighting in this warehouse just 8' T12 single lamp strips. The question is Highbays or continue with the strips?


That is yesterdays news..... switch over to 48" T-5 or T-8 fixtures..

Take a walk in a few big box stores by you and see what they have..

Someone crunched the numbers before spending many thousands on the lighting change..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireless said:


> What is better for a warehouse? Metal Halide or Fluorescent High bays or 8' strips. they currently have single lamp 8' strips, they want to move some and add more lighting. ceiling is about 30' and the lights would have to be basically at the top, the racks are floor to ceiling.



This is what you want T-5 HO fixtures ,,http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/IBZ.html?pt=Fluorescent and LED High Bay


----------



## electronasized (Mar 4, 2011)

Those T-5 fixtures are nice, did an airport hangar with 9 of them it sure did the trick. When you say better you mean brighter _I assume cause one might think cheaper is better but either way Im saying T-5s rule_


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electronasized said:


> Those T-5 fixtures are nice, did an airport hangar with 9 of them it sure did the trick. When you say better you mean brighter _I assume cause one might think cheaper is better but either way Im saying T-5s rule_


I think they give better light and more light IMO..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

And within the next five years. T5 will be the leading Service call for electricians in the way of ballast replacements.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> And within the next five years. T5 will be the leading Service call for electricians in the way of ballast replacements.


Wait till you see the price on those puppies. I just bought 4 ballasts for 4-54 watt T5 lamps, and my invoice was $386


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Wait till you see the price on those puppies. I just bought 4 ballasts for 4-54 watt T5 lamps, and my invoice was $386


Hopfully this will save you a few bucks next time..

http://usalight.com/b2x54-unv-electronic-ballast-120-277v.html


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Hopfully this will save you a few bucks next time..
> 
> http://usalight.com/b2x54-unv-electronic-ballast-120-277v.html


 
I don't know Harry, you get what you pay for. I'd bet for that price you get some never before heard of brand when the arrive.

I'll stick with Universal, Advance, Osram etc....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> I don't know Harry, you get what you pay for. I'd bet for that price you get some never before heard of brand when the arrive.
> 
> I'll stick with Universal, Advance, Osram etc....


Yeah, no kidding. I have more trouble than I'd like with name-brand ballasts. I'd have to have a real good reason to use something that cheap. Like maybe a job where a warranty is not required.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> I don't know Harry, you get what you pay for. I'd bet for that price you get some never before heard of brand when the arrive.
> 
> I'll stick with Universal, Advance, Osram etc....


I've ordered from that website before, and they shipped me Universal. That might not always be the case, of course, as they often don't spec the manufacturer.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Wait till you see the price on those puppies. I just bought 4 ballasts for 4-54 watt T5 lamps, and my invoice was $386


Check your specs against these.. http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f54t5-fluorescent-ballasts/


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Wireless said:


> In an aisle which is ~10' wide X 140' long are those more efficient then a continuous strip?


I don't think they are any more efficient, it really depends on height of shelving, what there putting on the shelves, desired light levels. It might be more cost effective to have higher wattage fixtures say 12' on center than a 140' continous row.


I would work your distributor, they should be able to have a photometric layout done for you with aisles drawn in place. 
You'll want a narrow or focus distribution to put the light in the right spot on the shelves and floor.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wireless said:


> What is better for a warehouse? Metal Halide or Fluorescent High bays or 8' strips. they currently have single lamp 8' strips, they want to move some and add more lighting. ceiling is about 30' and the lights would have to be basically at the top, the racks are floor to ceiling.


I like the MH. Depending on the amount of light needed I have been changing the ballasts to 250 watt and using the lower wattage lamp to keep the heat down and they will last longer.


----------



## tjmi (Mar 21, 2011)

T8's are more economical now, but the future . . .


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I like these, but they are costly...about $1,000 (note that is for a fixture that is rated for classified areas, they also have fixutres for non-classified areas, but I don't know the cost) each for the one that provides a bit more light than a 250 watt MH fixture. One nice thing about the instant on fixtures like the T5s and the LEDs is that you can use occupancy sensors and only have on the lights that are actually needed.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

BETTER could mean brighter, but not the primary gain. Ordinary metal halide lose about 40% of output from new to end of life. 

Newer T8 and T5 loses less than 10%. There are some cutting edge metal halide technology with reduced light loss over time, however I'm not too versed on those.


----------



## tim5544 (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree. Even though the T5 is not that popular here, we still see a lot of T5 ballast failures. And those T5 ballasts are not cheap. Good service work for us though


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

4 lamp t5 with occupency sensors customer will love you


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

tim5544 said:


> I agree. Even though the T5 is not that popular here, we still see a lot of *T5 ballast failures. And those T5 ballasts are not cheap*. Good service work for us though


Brand name ballasts usually come with five year warranty, but usually from date of manufacture.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Wireless said:


> What is better for a warehouse? Metal Halide or Fluorescent High bays or 8' strips. they currently have single lamp 8' strips, they want to move some and add more lighting. ceiling is about 30' and the lights would have to be basically at the top, the racks are floor to ceiling.


Why not put T8 retrofit kits on the current 8ft strips and add more new T8 8ft strips with the same combo lamp/ballasts in them as the retrofit kits? That would probably be the most inexpensive way to go, but it all depends how much brighter they need it and how many more fixtures they are looking at putting in. Depending on that, it may make sense to rip everything out and put it high bay T8 or T5HO fixtures as others have said.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wrong*



B4T said:


> That is yesterdays news..... switch over to 48" T-5 or T-8 fixtures..
> 
> Take a walk in a few big box stores by you and see what they have..
> 
> Someone crunched the numbers before spending many thousands on the lighting change..




Most are wrong I've seen. They don't look at cost of light over time. Depends on total amount of power consumed really....

I looked at the Baby's r Us around here. Multiplied by how many stores and hour per day/year etc.... They are wasting about 1 million dollars per year on the wrong lights. It's their money I guess.:thumbup:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

you should look into induction high bay, way more efficient than the metal halide and most have a 100,000 hour rating


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

That's what I"m talkin about wiz. Nobody can get past the initial price. But when you factor in maintainance energy savings it's really a no brainer, but, I guess some folks only think short term.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Just came across a Lithonia 6-lamp T8 high-bay with a mirror reflector and high ballast factor ballast at Home Depot for $80. Lamps not included. Not a bad deal IMO.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

*Re Ware house Lighting*

Florescent ware house lighting , is a better choice.
Can reduce power consumption also.


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

You could also go with this type of Induction fixture. We've got a 10 year warranty on the ballasts and lamps. It's just as efficient as the new fluorescent fixtures but lasts MUCH longer.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Grenentec said:


> You could also go with this type of Induction fixture. We've got a 10 year warranty on the ballasts and lamps. It's just as efficient as the new fluorescent fixtures but lasts MUCH longer.


didnt know they allowed salesmen to pitch there products here...


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, just meant to show some other options.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Grentec, don't let that dude bully you around. It seems like you know your **** and have some viable options.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

In my opinion thirty feet is to high for T-8. Your getting in T-5 area even if you stay with a strip type fixtue.


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks SBRN. Yep, I've been doing this a long time and couldn't agree with you more about the T8's


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Grentec, don't let that dude bully you around. It seems like you know your ****.



ugh..


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm not bullying anyone.... just didnt know u could do that, i dont have a problem with introducing new products ( i didnt even know what induction lighting was till he mentioned it) i just wasnt sure about salesman pitching products on this site?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

just checked site rules " members who try to sell products will have their membership revoked"


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Grenentec said:


> You could also go with this type of Induction fixture. We've got a 10 year warranty on the ballasts and lamps. It's just as efficient as the new fluorescent fixtures but lasts MUCH longer.


The fixture is not enclosed. What do you say to people about dust build up on the bulbs in a couple yrs?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

tim5544 said:


> I agree. Even though the T5 is not that popular here, we still see a lot of T5 ballast failures. And those T5 ballasts are not cheap. Good service work for us though


I've installed a pile of T5's and I've never had a ballast fail. It pays to use lights with a quality ballast in them.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a salesmen in today, trying to sell my T8 high bay lighting, with a motion sensor at the fixture. The motion sensor was impressive, as it intergrates directly with the fixture. Then it uses an SJ corded plug to plug in. Which I'm used to wiring high bays with BX, and not mounting an outlet in the rafters. And I think a high bay is permanent, and should be permently wired. But a corded plug is nice for service work at the fixture.

I was not impressed with T8's, as I feel high bays are going to T5HO's. But he was pushing the T8's, like they are the technology of tomorrow. He claims the mounting height can be up to 80 feet !!!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I had a salesmen in today, trying to sell my T8 high bay lighting, with a motion sensor at the fixture. The motion sensor was impressive, as it intergrates directly with the fixture. Then it uses an SJ corded plug to plug in. Which I'm used to wiring high bays with BX, and not mounting an outlet in the rafters. And I think a high bay is permanent, and should be permently wired. But a corded plug is nice for service work at the fixture.
> 
> I was not impressed with T8's, as I feel high bays are going to T5HO's. But he was pushing the T8's, like they are the technology of tomorrow. He claims the mounting height can be up to 80 feet !!!


That salesman doesn't know his ****. T8 under eighteen foot t5 over. Simple as that. Covered in a dirty environment.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

he claims it's all in the reflector design, which is why he can go to 80 feet.

80 feet is so outrageous, it's totally ridiculous.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

We've mounted plenty of the T8's at around 25' and had great luck, never heard of 80' though


----------

